# raw foods for EPI dogs



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Can dogs with EPI be on raw foods?. Anyone have luck with it?. My husband wants Josie on it long term now and i'm trying to dig more info on this diet.

How about raw foods with honest kitchen?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency - DIET
EPI in Dogs

I like these website for EPI, it has a lot of info, not much on the raw diet though. 2nd one has a bit more. Thought you might enjoy reading though.


----------

